# Drivers USB 2.0



## shocky (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola alguien que me pueda suministrar los drivers para el puerto USB 2.0. Ya que tengo un pent drive y la maquina no lo reconose.
Gracias.


----------



## maunix (Sep 20, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Hola alguien que me pueda suministrar los drivers para el puerto USB 2.0. Ya que tengo un pent drive y la maquina no lo reconose.
> Gracias.



¿Que sistema operativo usas?

Si usas Windows XP, los drivers vienen con Windows Mismo.

Si usas Windows 2000, con el SP2 ya tienes los drivers para USB 2.0

Algunos motherboards pueden requerir que le cargues los drivers del chipset de tu motherboard.


----------



## shocky (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola maunix, esta PC tiene win98 segunda edicion. Una ves me funciono, es decir se actualizo automaticamente, pero un dia formatie la maquina y ahora no me funciona mas.
Que me sugieres que haga.


----------



## maunix (Sep 21, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Hola maunix, esta PC tiene win98 segunda edicion. Una ves me funciono, es decir se actualizo automaticamente, pero un dia formatie la maquina y ahora no me funciona mas.
> Que me sugieres que haga.



Bien, si el formatear la máquina "produjo" el problema entonces probablemente es que no tengas instalado el driver o bien tu pc tiene micro AMD o chipset VIA.

En la página de Microsoft, en su download center, debieras poder bajarte un PACK que te instala el USB 2.0.  Recuerdo haberlo hecho hace añños y esa era la forma de actualizar tu pc para el uso del USB 2.0.  De todas formas, ese pack viene ya con el W98SE por default y ahora recuerdo que venia en el disco del Windows 95 - 2.0

Como te dije anteriormente , muchos mothers traen en su CD la instalación de los drivers USB.  Si aún conservas el CD podrías buscar en las carpetas si existe tal cosa.

Si tienes micro AMD o Chipset VIA, te dejo este link

Windows 98 Second Edition. Actualización de Uhcd.sys


----------

